# New Channel Alert: MGM/Weigel Debut "THIS TV" on OTA



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_TV



> This TV (capitalized as "THIS TV" in some news coverage) is a new general entertainment television network designed for digital terrestrial television subchannels. The network is a joint venture between film/TV studio Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer and Chicago-based Weigel Broadcasting Co., and will formally launch of November 1, 2008.
> 
> *Planned Programming:*
> This TV plans to have a lineup relying on the extensive library of films and TV programming currently owned by MGM (notably excluding the pre-1986 MGM film/TV library, whose rights are currently held by Turner Entertainment and Time Warner). The film lineup will not concentrate on a specific era, meaning films from the Depression era to contemporary times will be featured. There are no plans for any original programming on the network, although the use of on-air presenters may be included in This TV's movie broadcasts.
> ...


Believe it or not, DirecTV for once is ahead of the game and already added this new OTA channel to their guide data for the HR2x receivers (at least in Chicago) before the channel has even begun to broadcast a signal!!!

The announced markets:
56.3 in Los Angeles
26.4 in Chicago
58.3 in Milwaukee

They also have carriage agreements with stations in 30 other local markets not yet announced, so you might want to run an OTA Scan on October 31st (or maybe even the announced date of November 1st), since there won't be any signal broadcasting prior to those dates.

Though it's announced debut is November 1st, here in Chicago I see it's programming lineup actually kicks off on October 31st at 4am Central Time with all sorts of goulishly halloweenish horror programming.

*Here's a little preview of the October 31st lineup!!!
All times listed are Central Time:*
4am - The Outer Limits
5am - Zone Troopers
7am - Terror at London Bridge
9am - The Island of Dr. Moreau
11am - Frogs
1pm - Ghoulies II
3pm - Creature
7pm - Amityville II: The Possession
9pm - Amityville 3-D
11pm - Hello Mary Lou: Prom Night II
1am - Sometimes They Come Back
3am - Highway To Hell

Double check your local market to see if you have a new OTA station, and if so, please feel free to reply in this thread to tell us what channel number and which OTA market your in.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sinclair's WRLH just recent added This TV to it's My Network TV subchannel.


----------

